# Aluminum poling skiff build



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

After finally getting the overall shape correct i added my runners and flipped the boat over to tackle the chines. This was a little more tricky than I expected, but overall not too bad. Usually when i build a boat i have the chines pre-bent in the sheets. but almost every poling skiff seems to have a really hard chine that is pretty impossible to replicate by bending.

























Last night i finished up TIG welding all the outside seems and adding the drain plug and bow eye. No pictures of that yet though.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

looking good


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

They should have a TV show for "you got talent building boats". I know a few on here that would qualify


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

I have no experience building a conventional hull but have helped build many airboat hulls. My question is why use the square tube for your stringers vs T Bar. I’m sure the is a good reason, just seams like a lot of extra weight. Your craftsmanship looks great.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I’ve used t bar in several boats I’ve built. Went with the square tubing in this one because it’ll make attaching the floor down much easier. And normal t bar is 1/4” thick where this is just 1/8” tubing. So it is probably about the same weight.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Really impressed w/ pictures and posting so far. Looks like going to be very nice! Looking forward to following & seeing end completion.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Thank you, 
Unfortunately it's going to be slow going from here on out. A 2.5 yr old and a 3 month old are slowing down the progress haha.


----------



## Kowalski (Jul 25, 2018)

All I can say is Bad A$$. I love seeing projects like this being built. They are such a roller coaster with the triumphs and the failures, then the solutions along the way. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Well, not too much to share that makes for exciting pictures. But last night i finished crawling around on my hands and knees and welding up all the inside seams. I'm glad that's finally over haha, it's by far the worst part of any build. I also moved my rear deck "marker" back a few more inches. The two long braces are where my front and rear bulkheads will go. The decks will overhang these by a couple inches but it gives you an idea of where they'll be. The plan is to do a livewell and dry storage under the seat on the rear and then just a big access hatch up front for the gas tank, life jackets, etc. I will end up with right around 86" of open floor so should feel fairly roomy. Nothing is worse IMO than not being a being able to walk around in a boat.










I also added a couple short braces up front. When i brought the nose together one side wanted to be 1/4" concave and the other convex. So i just put some tubing in there to hold them both straight and keep it symmetrical. 










Next on the list is finishing up the transom bracing. Then it'll be time to add the bulkheads.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Got some time to work on the skiff this weekend. Ended up finishing out the transom bracing and started getting my decks/hatches laid out. In the rear I'm going to have one insulated livewell that can be used as a cooler, dry storage, and then the normal battery compartment. Up front I'm going to have one large hatch where my 17 gallon gas tank will sit along with life jackets and those odds and ends. Next on the list is adding the drip tray around the hatches and possibly putting the livewell and dry box in. Then it'll be time for bulk heads and false floor.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

very nice but it's still a flat bottom skiff. if your issue was getting beat up in chop I don't think it will be much different. or are you just going after more speed?


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

True it’s still a flat bottom skiff, but it think the sharp v at the front will cut into waves a lot better than the blunt nose on the jet so it should make for a somewhat more forgiving ride. The increased speed is also a big bonus. 20 mile trips one way going 25 vs 35 is a big difference haha.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Here is a picture of the rake on the jet. Anytime you hit a wave it would just plow into the nose. There was no way for it to glance off at all.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

looks like an airboat hull.

the V nose on the new one will likely be up and out of the water most of the time on plane so likely won't be cutting thru much. might steer better though.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Yea the jet is basically just a big plastic covered aluminum sled haha. It'll run in next to nothing though.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Got another evening of work done on the boat. Got my false floor cut out, just need to drill about 125 1/2" holes in it now to plug weld it down. Also went ahead and got the sheet cut out for my back deck while i could still crawl under it to trace out the cut outs. I'm going to leave my spray rails around 5" or so until i get all the decking on, then i will go through and profile them before adding the lip/rubrail to it.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Sweet project. Jealous. That hull design is one of the most popular designs down here in louisiana swamp land. Every, and i mean every crawfisherman or Gator trapper has that hull( open floor of course). Gonna be pretty sweet to see one with a cap/deck on it. Also like how the nose of the boat does not raise up much or follow the bow bottom lines. Look up" pierre part skiff" on google to see what im talking about. Or just watch a episode of "swamp people!" haha


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Haha yea, the first time I had the hull together it had quite a large raise to the front. Safe to say it did NOT look like a poling skiff lol. Took several hours of trimming and staring to get the nose as flat as I did. If i ever build a second one it'll be a whole lot easier.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

bob_esper said:


> Haha yea, the first time I had the hull together it had quite a large raise to the front. Safe to say it did NOT look like a poling skiff lol. Took several hours of trimming and staring to get the nose as flat as I did. If i ever build a second one it'll be a whole lot easier.


Also, make sure your catwalks hang over at least a few inches past where your floor and sides meat. All the space in that angled side is not usable (walking wise) Make the cat walk wide and have ample room for all of your rods to find under there. 

Also, coming from a person with a massive console, Make it as skiny as possible, which helps with walking around. ( unless this will be a tiller motor) Large consoles are wasted space to me.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Elusive Porpi said:


> Also, make sure your catwalks hang over at least a few inches past where your floor and sides meat. All the space in that angled side is not usable (walking wise) Make the cat walk wide and have ample room for all of your rods to find under there.
> 
> Also, coming from a person with a massive console, Make it as skiny as possible, which helps with walking around. ( unless this will be a tiller motor) Large consoles are wasted space to me.


The plan is to have about 4" on the outside and around 6-7 on the inside. You're 100% right about the space in the angled side being useless. Plus it'll cover the rod storage somewhat. 

I haven't fully decided on console yet. Personally I love a center console, but with this small of a boat it may take up too much room. Most likely it's just going to get a small side console like the Sabine boats. I'll decide on the console once I get all the decking and what not done so I can get a feel for how roomy the boat will be.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

looks like you have some good skills. what machine are you using?


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I have a Miller 350P and a Synchrowave 210.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

I do like a side console as well. Only draw back is if your fishing alone, its weighed down on one side, and you get all the spray that close to the edge. Not discouraging it, just some things to thing about. They do take up the least amount of space and look the cleanest in my opinion.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Elusive Porpi said:


> I do like a side console as well. Only draw back is if your fishing alone, its weighed down on one side, and you get all the spray that close to the edge. Not discouraging it, just some things to thing about. They do take up the least amount of space and look the cleanest in my opinion.


I'm in complete agreement with you, that's why I love a center console. No lopsided boat lol. Hopefully I'll have room for one.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Busy weekend for the boat. Got the flooring 100% in and the bulkheads as well. Finished skinning the decks. All the inside lines were correct from the beginning, but I left everything several inches proud on the outside so i could come back in once it's all in place and profile it all at one time. This actually ended up working out quite nicely. Much easier than trying to make sure it was cut perfect from the beginning. I also went ahead and put the lip on the inside of all the decking. I think i will most likely run a couple small supports for the inside once i figure out my rod storage. Now its time to add the lip to the splash rail and then I can weld it all out. When you're welding a bunch on sheet metal like this its critical that you have every bit of bracing in place before you start putting the heat to it. Overall i'm super stoked with how it's shaping up. It's nice to see what was in my head finally physically take place. I don't know how you guys building the glass boats do it, the couple hundred hours of anticipation would kill me haha. She ended up at 17'6" and 75" beam.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Pretty sweet bud!


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

man this is awesome to see! Sabine eat your heart out!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

FishWithChris said:


> man this is awesome to see! Sabine eat your heart out!


Haha thanks,
I'm sure it's not quite the quality of theirs and design isn't nearly as good. . .but it's also barely 3k sitting in that last picture . Should get the job done for the couple of times i actually use it for poling. I wish I'd have started on it a few weeks earlier and it'd be ready for my trip to Port St. Joe next weekend, but I guess the Jet will just get another saltwater bath.


----------



## BestofTexas (Jul 18, 2021)

Jesus I just can’t get away from you Esper 😂


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

BestofTexas said:


> Jesus I just can’t get away from you Esper 😂


Logan?


----------



## BestofTexas (Jul 18, 2021)

bob_esper said:


> Logan?


duhhhhh


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Haha that’s crazy. Didn’t know you were into this stuff now.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Wow !!!!

looks great


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks guys, Progress is slowing down for a week or so "unfortunately" because I'm getting ready for a trip south to chase reds.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Not much progress this weekend. Got my push pole epoxied up and built a casting platform. That's about it, spent most my free time getting the other boat ready to drag down to Port St Joe Wednesday.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

No more progress. Got probably 2 weeks of welding jobs to do for customers so this will take a back seat. I'm about to start ordering paint components though. My initial plan is to order some Awlgrip primer,paint, and non skid to spray. Cant decide between seafoam and whisper grey. I'm assuming they will both stay fairly cool in direct sunlight? Anyone have any thoughts on paint? i've never actually painted anything that I cared about looking really good, so this will be a first.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

bob_esper said:


> No more progress. Got probably 2 weeks of welding jobs to do for customers so this will take a back seat. I'm about to start ordering paint components though. My initial plan is to order some Awlgrip primer,paint, and non skid to spray. Cant decide between seafoam and whisper grey. I'm assuming they will both stay fairly cool in direct sunlight? Anyone have any thoughts on paint? i've never actually painted anything that I cared about looking really good, so this will be a first.


Are you planning on any seadek type material? Is there a bedliner product that would work as a non skid? What about ceramic or other coating?


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

My plan is to use turf for the poling platform and casting platform. As far as non skid I’m planning on just using the Awlgrip stuff that mixes in the paint. That way from 10’ away you can’t even tell it’s there.


----------



## bubba110 (Oct 5, 2016)

bob_esper said:


> No more progress. Got probably 2 weeks of welding jobs to do for customers so this will take a back seat. I'm about to start ordering paint components though. My initial plan is to order some Awlgrip primer,paint, and non skid to spray. Cant decide between seafoam and whisper grey. I'm assuming they will both stay fairly cool in direct sunlight? Anyone have any thoughts on paint? i've never actually painted anything that I cared about looking really good, so this will be a first.


Just make sure to prep the raw aluminum correctly and use the right primer. Using a primer made for aluminum is key to getting the end topcoat to actually adhere to the boat. Do a couple test pieces with the non skid when you spray it. You can mix the additive into the paint heavier or lighter depending on the texture of non skid you want. Sometimes the manufacture recommendation is to light for my liking.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

bob_esper said:


> My plan is to use turf for the poling platform and casting platform. As far as non skid I’m planning on just using the Awlgrip stuff that mixes in the paint. That way from 10’ away you can’t even tell it’s there.



A light gray would look great. Seafoam green is nice, but not for the nonskid. outside of the hull only.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

bubba110 said:


> Just make sure to prep the raw aluminum correctly and use the right primer. Using a primer made for aluminum is key to getting the end topcoat to actually adhere to the boat. Do a couple test pieces with the non skid when you spray it. You can mix the additive into the paint heavier or lighter depending on the texture of non skid you want. Sometimes the manufacture recommendation is to light for my liking.


Awlgrip has a primer they recommend for aluminum so that's what i'm planning on using. I'm HOPING I can just rub the whole thing down with scotchbrite. If that doesn't seem to scuff it up enough i guess i'll use some 200 grit sandpaper on my sander.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Elusive Porpi said:


> A light gray would look great. Seafoam green is nice, but not for the nonskid. outside of the hull only.


I feel like light gray is just a good "safe" color. I know down on the coast there are a ton of seafoam boats, but not so many up here in middle Tn lol.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

bob_esper said:


> I feel like light gray is just a good "safe" color. I know down on the coast there are a ton of seafoam boats, but not so many up here in middle Tn lol.


Yep, your right no that. I just feel like seafoam is to bright for the inside of a boat. but i guess that's personal taste. I would go seafoam on the outside and Ivory/Tan/ or off white on the inside.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful work !


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Snuck a bit of work on the boat yesterday evening while I wait on material to show up for customers jobs. Finished the lip on the spray rail and added a few gussets for the walkarounds. 

















Anyone have suggestions for rod holders? I want to be able to hold 3 rods on the passenger side of the boat. Oh, i also got my trailer ordered. Exact same as my jet boat trailer, just 6" narrower to fit this thing.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Looking great!


----------



## Rural (Dec 16, 2019)

Well if the pro welder is ordering his trailer, I guess I will scrap my plans of making myself a homebuilt one...

Looking great! So I guess that is stud welding the deck to the floor square beams? Any major pro/con vs screws? I was thinking I'll hit a few things and need to pull the floor to patch at times later. But obviously you are skilled enough to cut a hole in the floor and patch a patch of a patch!

I like how th floor looks much cleaner and flat like that... now here I got shopping for stud welders???

Keep em coming!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Rural said:


> Well if the pro welder is ordering his trailer, I guess I will scrap my plans of making myself a homebuilt one...
> 
> Looking great! So I guess that is stud welding the deck to the floor square beams? Any major pro/con vs screws? I was thinking I'll hit a few things and need to pull the floor to patch at times later. But obviously you are skilled enough to cut a hole in the floor and patch a patch of a patch!
> 
> ...


I just didn’t feel like building one lol. And I can get a brand new galvanized trailer for under 2k through one of my connections so no real sense in building one either lol. 
the flooring is plug welded down, just drill a bunch of 1/2” holes, hold it down to the braces and crank the welder up extra hot and fill in the holes. Pros-won’t rattle, cons- not easily removable lol. I don’t plan on hitting a ton with this boat so it’s not a big deal. My jet boat flooring is screwed down because it’s only a matter of time lol


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice build and excellent skills. I'm bringing my tank to add a tunnel and lots of other mods in the next week or so. Wish I could do that myself. A man has to know his limitations.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

I forgot to mention that if it were my build I would probably not paint the outside or bottom. Paint on the inside, decks, gunnal helps to cut glare which you appreciate.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

MudSkipper said:


> I forgot to mention that if it were my build I would probably not paint the outside or bottom. Paint on the inside, decks, gunnal helps to cut glare which you appreciate.


that’s interesting. When I took my bare aluminum boat a couple weeks ago I felt like it was probably scaring fish due to the glare.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

bob_esper said:


> that’s interesting. When I took my bare aluminum boat a couple weeks ago I felt like it was probably scaring fish due to the glare.


Certainly fish can see your boat regardless of its color. I've watched redfish casually swim under my boat in about 18" of water. For me paint on aluminum is primarily cosmetic. I'm sure there are coatings that slow oxidation but I'm not concerned. My boat has been used in fresh and salt since 1983 with no issues. Bottom and transom are 3/16 while the sides and top are 1/8. If I planned to let my boat sit in the water for extended periods of time (weeks) I would use some sort of paint.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

I would add fishing in crystal clear water might make some difference. Then you are left with which color to choose. I only worry about boat color, from a practical standpoint, as it relates to my duck hunting.

Clearly, paint as you see fit for your needs and enjoyment!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

raw aluminum dulls out over time. I've yet to see a used unpainted alum hull that is really shiny. maybe when new.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

devrep said:


> raw aluminum dulls out over time. I've yet to see a used unpainted alum hull that is really shiny. maybe when new.


My boats run primarily in fresh water so it takes a long time to dull lol. Especially above the water line. i know i could use the acid cleaner but on my last 3 brand new aluminum boats i've held off as long as possible. Once you start using it you can't stop lol. They get filthy so fast after that first use.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

What's everyone think of these holders? i know they're probably not the nicest things in the world, but they seem easily mounted where I need them and i think they should work well enough for the 3 times a year my fly rods sit in them. Don't really feel like making some one-off creations.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I would wish they were wider than half inch. I think more contact area to the rod would be good for not marking the rod.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Hank said:


> I would wish they were wider than half inch. I think more contact area to the rod would be good for not marking the rod.


Agreed, I think 1" would be nice. . but 5$ in felt should make these work i think. I'm also much less concerned about marking a rod then i am about a rod breaking lol.


----------



## Rural (Dec 16, 2019)

Really liking the build, did you use a tube roller? The swag one with delrin? Also, are you going to buy or build the gas tank?


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Rural said:


> Really liking the build, did you use a tube roller? The swag one with delrin? Also, are you going to buy or build the gas tank?


I have a air/hydraulic jd2 bender with delrin dies. I will be building a 17-18 gallon tank for it. I’ve been building my own tanks for last 4 boats I think. Only boat I didn’t build one for was my airboat and that’s because it needed to be 85 gallons lol.


----------



## Rural (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice, you need some new pics. You have motivated me to about 1.5h per day now, if I could only get to a full 2h, I could make some progress! Ha.

For rod holders, a maybe not so good idea I had was to use the shape you posted earlier but have two aluminum 6inch strips, stack them, hole saw with the bit overhanging the edge some to give you the lip profile, then unstack them, and weld a 1 inch strip along the curvy edge. Wordy but essentially recreating the starboard ones above but would be a hollow aluminum structure.

Also could just use the single piece and not stack, then weld a 1 inch piece so it is like a curvy t-bar edge, which is what I plan on doing. Then get some edge trim or guards instead of felt.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I'd have new pictures IF i had actually done anything on the boat in the last week or so lol. Been too busy with paying jobs that are covering my trailer/rigging. I've thought about that for rod holders, wouldn't be too hard but honestly i just don't feel like spending 2 evenings on it lol. I want to have this thing on the water in 1.5 months so I can water test/tune it sufficiently before dragging it down to LA. 

What are you building? This place seems to love build threads, you should start one.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Here's a rod holder idea. Sabine Skiff, all welded holders.









SOLD: 2018 Sabine Skiff Versatile


SOLD Selling my 2018 Sabine Skiff - Versatile, 17'-6", aluminum hull, with Thoatsu 50-hp. I had the boat made by Sabine and took delivery in March 2018. Custom old school paint pattern which is a work of art. Sabine is no longer paining the old school camo now they are all wraps. The...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Figured I'd share some pictures of the powerplant. Picked up this 1989 yamaha 70 this summer. Bought it from the original owner, extremely well maintained up until about 2 years ago when he went to replace the thermostat and busted the housing. After that it sat outside for the last 2 years and collected dust.









In order to repair the busted thermostat housing I had to take off the exhaust cover, and of course all but one of the bolts snapped off. This was a freshwater motor, but some of the bolts used on these older Yamahas had very bad corrosion issues and the exhaust cover is the most notorious.









I then had to weld stainless nuts onto the little knobs that remained. Most bolts took 2-3 tries before I got down into good steel and it would hold. Some of them broke off 1/8"-1/4" down inside the hole. . .not fun to work on. Dont mind the dirty cylinders, this was after dousing everything with wd 40 for a week prior. They're actually very clean with zero wear marks, can still see the cross hatching.









Once I finished with the bolts I was able to actually complete the original problem which took maybe an hour tops. . ground down the old bosses where the thermostat bolted on and welded it all up and drilled and tapped new holes. After new gaskets and a water pump and she was ready to water test. Motor ran out great and still had really good/even compression. Its now sitting on a stand in the shop waiting to be painted. I should be all in on the motor at about 1k after paint and decals.









I'm finishing up my last customer job this weekend and then it's back onto the build. I've been ordering parts like crazy, should have almost everything I need at this point.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Great find and great motor. Should push that boat great and it’s light weight. What’s your plant for fuel at batteries? All up front?


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I’m going to build a 17-18 gallon tank to go up front. And then run two batteries in the back with a yandina troll bridge 24 to power my 80# minn kota the little I run it.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm sure you've already bought your rod holders, but I think these are cool:



https://www.railblaza.com/products/rodrak-fishing-rod-storage-rack/


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

bob_esper said:


> I’m going to build a 17-18 gallon tank to go up front. And then run two batteries in the back with a yandina troll bridge 24 to power my 80# minn kota the little I run it.


Put the batteries as far front as possible as well, offset the motor and poler


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I finally got this customers boat finished up Saturday and the kids were at the grandparents house so I got several hours of work done on the boat this weekend. Unfortunately it didnt make for too exciting of pictures. Spent most of the time up under the front hatch welding and just welding out everything I had tacked into place which ended up being alot of stuff. 










I got the spray rail fully welded out, once I flip the boat and weld some stringers on the inside of the rail i'll come back and completely smooth out the outside. Speaking of spray rails, my rub rail came in. Still can't believe how expensive a rubber strip is, but it is what it is. . should look good assembled. 









I also got the main support for the rod holders in place. This is where my nylon rod holder assembly will bolt to. I'm going to hold 3 fly rods on the left side and 3 spinning rods on the right in front of the console. These uprights should also help keep the sides nice and rigid and since they fit up under the walkarounds they stiffen those up quite a bit too.









I finally got around to boxing in where the motor mounts so it has a much more finished look to it. 









Next step is adding the channel to the back hatch and the hatch in the front deck. Then building the storage inserts to drop into for the livewell and dry box.


----------



## squirrelstalker5 (Jan 6, 2021)

Boat looks great…Not sure if you picked out a paint yet, but Sherwin Williams KEM 400 works great.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Got some more work done last night. I finally got around to welding up all the deck seams and adding in a couple of the drip rails for my hatches. I sunk them around 1/4" under flush so that when i put my rubber seal around the rail it should close with a decent amount of compression and hopefully stay mostly dry. Still gotta add my drains to these two trays but that'll be easy later on. Next is building my dry storage and livewell boxes. Hopefully my Monday update will have all the storage completed, console completed, and most of the rough blending/prep work done for painting. 


























Still haven't 100% decided on paints. Was leaning towards Totalboat yesterday, but now i'm doing some research on the SW industrial paints.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

bob_esper said:


> Got some more work done last night. I finally got around to welding up all the deck seams and adding in a couple of the drip rails for my hatches. I sunk them around 1/4" under flush so that when i put my rubber seal around the rail it should close with a decent amount of compression and hopefully stay mostly dry. Still gotta add my drains to these two trays but that'll be easy later on. Next is building my dry storage and livewell boxes. Hopefully my Monday update will have all the storage completed, console completed, and most of the rough blending/prep work done for painting.
> 
> View attachment 183051
> 
> ...


Have you spoken to Brian Little at Sabine to see what he uses on the Sabine Skiffs? It’s a nice coating.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Have you spoken to Brian Little at Sabine to see what he uses on the Sabine Skiffs? It’s a nice coating.


Yea he uses Awlgrip, just so dang expensive and everyone says it's not the easiest thing to learn to use.


----------



## Rural (Dec 16, 2019)

coming along quickly, glad i havent let the wife see this swift progress! she would be mad at my slowness.

no interest in aluma hawk? i would think you have used it prior on boat builds, seems to last forever and ease of repair and repaint if needed. that may be my route (white/tan), unless you could convince me otherwise. i have seen plenty of ******** on youtube doing nicely finished duck boats with it under oak trees...


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I’ve actually never painted a boat before. I’ve always just left them bare lol. I’m planning to have it on the water in a month. That’ll give me a little time to find issues before dragging it to La the first of November.

How's your boat coming along?


----------



## mattmass (May 15, 2020)

I painted aluminum boats for years as a side business in Mississippi. Painted a lot of duck boats, skiffs, etc. Sherwin Williams Kem 400 is the way to go. They have a Wash Primer for aluminum that is a must. They also have a clear coat for Kem 400 as well, once applied it is as good as powder coating something. Very durable and good looking paint on aluminum. They can color match just about any color you would be interested in. All aluminum boat manufacturers that I have visted ( Gator trax, War Eagle, Xpress) have used Kem 400. To buy you will have to go through a Sherwin Williams Industrial Coatings division. If you have any questions on anything, Ill be glad to help how I can. You have an awesome build going and cant wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

mattmass said:


> I painted aluminum boats for years as a side business in Mississippi. Painted a lot of duck boats, skiffs, etc. Sherwin Williams Kem 400 is the way to go. They have a Wash Primer for aluminum that is a must. They also have a clear coat for Kem 400 as well, once applied it is as good as powder coating something. Very durable and good looking paint on aluminum. They can color match just about any color you would be interested in. All aluminum boat manufacturers that I have visted ( Gator trax, War Eagle, Xpress) have used Kem 400. To buy you will have to go through a Sherwin Williams Industrial Coatings division. If you have any questions on anything, Ill be glad to help how I can. You have an awesome build going and cant wait to see the finished product!!


That's what i've been trying to find, been on the phone with some SW people today but having a hard time getting answers. Does that wash primer also Etch? Or do I need to use a separate etching product before hand? Also, how does the paint hold up without the clear? I was thinking of using the Acrylic modifier in the top coat enamel. Have you ever messed with it?


----------



## Rural (Dec 16, 2019)

***
Sherwin Williams has a tiered pricing system.
level A,B,C,D with D being the lowest pricing and a being retail.

If you can talk them into B or C then your doing good, D is usually for the big volume customer, employees or friends.

Talk to a manager and see what you can get. They will move on price with in reason.

You will get better info on the KEM 400 and other industrial paints from one of the Chemical Coatings stores. Not your local SW.
***

Took that from some forum post. Seems the price I find is 50- 110 dollars online for basic colors. I did find a place with paint for for 79 click to order in earth shades. I'll post it below, but the redleg camo site even gives a sw number to call and sounds like they already have it all setup and know what they are talking about!

*If you need your paint kit quick, please call 501-375-7203 to order direct from Sherwin Williams Little Rock, AR. Paint kits ships directly from Sherwin Williams in Little Rock, AR via fedex ground.*









Individual Paint | redlegcamo


Ships to lower 48 only. Sherwin Williams KEM400. Please allow 15-20 business days for delivery of paint. Paint ships directly from Sherwin Williams in Little Rock, AR via fedex ground. Paint/Primer ship seperately from stencils. If you order a paint kit and stencils, they will not be delivered...




www.redlegcamo.com





As for me, I will start welding my hull seams when I can find the time, finished out my tunnel and pipe fitting.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Rural said:


> ***
> Sherwin Williams has a tiered pricing system.
> level A,B,C,D with D being the lowest pricing and a being retail.
> 
> ...


I've got a local painter who lets me order under their account so it'll save me like 30$ per gallon. Going to just get the offwhite and have them tint it in house.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I didn't make it nearly as far this weekend as I hoped I would, but still made some progress. I've got my livewell/dry storage boxes in. Also got my gas tank cut out and ready to clean up/weld. Getting dangerously close to finishing up the welding on this thing. After the gas tank I gotta knock out some lids and the console. Then lots of sanding/smoothing out getting ready for paint. 









The boxes themselves are slightly smaller than the outside of the drip rail, so now all I gotta do is drill a couple small holes in the very outer edge of the channel and the water will drain outside the box and into the bottom of the hull hopefully keeping my boxes fairly dry.


----------



## mattmass (May 15, 2020)

bob_esper said:


> That's what i've been trying to find, been on the phone with some SW people today but having a hard time getting answers. Does that wash primer also Etch? Or do I need to use a separate etching product before hand? Also, how does the paint hold up without the clear? I was thinking of using the Acrylic modifier in the top coat enamel. Have you ever messed with it?



Just shot you back a message. However, the majority of what I painted I did not use the top coat. I kept it as a "flat" Finish. It held up great, and most of the guys were duck hunters and put their boats to the test! The primer does etch as well.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Well, looks like kem400 is out of the running. They aren't making it apparently right now due to shortages. They can get the SherKem though. Anyone have experience with this paint?


----------



## Rural (Dec 16, 2019)

bob_esper said:


> View attachment 183342


Correct me if i am wrong, but i didnt think you could go to the bank nowadays and pick up stack upon stacks of dimes!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Rural said:


> Correct me if i am wrong, but i didnt think you could go to the bank nowadays and pick up stack upon stacks of dimes!


Haha appreciate it, I'm not an instagram welder but I think I do pretty alright lol.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Paint and nonskid is purchased. Went with Sherwin Williams etching wash primer and sher-kem topcoat along with the hardener. Non skid is going to be Total boats brand in light grey. Top color is the hull paint and bottom is the nonskid. I know the darker color is going to get a bit warm, but almost the entire top of the boat will be covered in the lighter non skid so hopefully that keeps it from being crazy hot. Total paint cost should end up around 350$ so not too bad at all, hopefully it holds up decently. I'm going to do a test piece, may have the top coat lightened up a little if it ends up being extra dark.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

bob_esper said:


> Paint and nonskid is purchased. Went with Sherwin Williams etching wash primer and sher-kem topcoat along with the hardener. Non skid is going to be Total boats brand in light grey. Top color is the hull paint and bottom is the nonskid. I know the darker color is going to get a bit warm, but almost the entire top of the boat will be covered in the lighter non skid so hopefully that keeps it from being crazy hot. Total paint cost should end up around 350$ so not too bad at all, hopefully it holds up decently. I'm going to do a test piece, may have the top coat lightened up a little if it ends up being extra dark.
> View attachment 183440


Great color choices.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Got my tank mostly put together last night before I ran out of time. Got 2 more seams to weld up and then gotta add some mounts to bolt it down. 12"x9"x35" so should be right around 16 gallons


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Got my tank finished off and got started on the console. I'm going to use some small pipe and put a border around the bottom and try and bend up a fancy upright or two. The plan is to have the console bolt in, that way I could always rip it out and go to a tiller later on if I wanted.
I thought about making it smaller and more low profile, and I certainly could have, but I hate the idea of my 6'4" self hunched over driving all the time.


















As you can see, I did a very official, to scale, layout of my controls and what not LOL. Precision engineering.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

tank looks great. your welds look professional.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks! 

Well, After looking at more pics of various side consoles I have confirmed my feeling that mine is in fact larger than most lol. I know I wanna keep the height, but I think I may trim about 4" off the width of it to get a little smaller foot print. Undecided on the leaving the 3" landing at the top. .


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I like the idea of making it narrower. Might leave the top flat about an inch so there is no sharp corner to fall against. 

Your boat is gonna be wonderful


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

a bit taller is good on a side console. Makes driving standing up easier


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Got the console shrunk up a little, brace added and rod holders and tubes installed.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Got her up on saw horses yesterday to start the long tenuous process of sanding and getting ready for paint. 








I put together a quick sample to see how dark the paint would dry. zero prep work and was brushed on so that's why it looks like garbage lol.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Decided to do a test piece on the actual hull to get a better idea of shade. I just brushed it on to see what it looks like. I'll sand it off prior to the actual paint job. Making the drive tomorrow to pick up my trailer. Gonna put her on and see how she fits prior to painting.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

bob_esper said:


> Decided to do a test piece on the actual hull to get a better idea of shade. I just brushed it on to see what it looks like. I'll sand it off prior to the actual paint job. Making the drive tomorrow to pick up my trailer. Gonna put her on and see how she fits prior to painting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 184184


Once you get it in the sun, I think it will lighten up a god bit as well. Appreciate all the updates and pics.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Elusive Porpi said:


> Once you get it in the sun, I think it will lighten up a god bit as well. Appreciate all the updates and pics.


I'm trying to find a flattening agent or a low sheen clear coat to put over it. It's amazing how these shortages are hitting every industry right now.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I think there are automotive clear coats that are dull or matte. The question that comes to me is — will it be compatible with your paint?

I like your color pick but lighter would not be wrong.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Hank said:


> I think there are automotive clear coats that are dull or matte. The question that comes to me is — will it be compatible with your paint?
> 
> I like your color pick but lighter would not be wrong.


I'm waiting on a call back from Sherwin Williams. I will only use something they say is compatible. I'd hate to have it orange peel or something and have to redo it haha. My non skid is a lighter gray.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Got her up on the trailer and got the console 95% finished. Just gotta add my tach when it gets here.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

bob_esper said:


> Got the console shrunk up a little, brace added and rod holders and tubes installed.
> View attachment 183807
> View attachment 183808
> View attachment 183809


I think the first fishing partner should have to ride in the boat on the office chair! Looks like fun! Lol


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Mike Haydon said:


> I think the first fishing partner should have to ride in the boat on the office chair! Looks like fun! Lol


I don't think he'd appreciate that. . .


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

bob_esper said:


> I don't think he'd appreciate that. . .
> View attachment 184414
> 
> 
> View attachment 184415


3 years..............Amazon sure is slow nowadays........lol


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

that looks great. I wouldn't even paint it.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

devrep said:


> that looks great. I wouldn't even paint it.


I'm going to paint the conosle this evening i think. it's gonna be my test piece basically. If it turns out well I will go ahead and shoot the rest this weekend. If it doesn't turn out as well as I'd like then I may just acid wash the boat and nonskid the top.
Painted boats generally just look more "completed", although I am partial to how my jet looks with the bare aluminum.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Got my console painted up yesterday. Actually turned out quite good. I'm sure it's not show quality, but looks like someone who knew what they were doing painted it lol. Hopefully it wasn't beginners luck. I was hoping to get either a low gloss version of my paint to do the sides with or a flattening agent. Doesn't look like that's gonna happen now since everyone is having shortages. So all glossy it is now.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Looks good!! Gloss it up!


----------



## JFScotty (Sep 27, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Well, After the acid bath she's ready to get some paint sprayed tomorrow. Picture doesn't show it, but she's hanging from the rafters in the back, going to pick up the front with the cherry picker once i build something that won't get in the way of painting that way i can pull the saw horses out while spraying.







.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Well that’s a wrap on the painting.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Looks great!!!!!


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Looks great! Man, you're bust'n ass on this build. Nice work!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Not done much in last couple of days while waiting for paint to cure. Got it out on the trailer and my boy wanted his picture with it. It’s “his” boat. Just like my other 2 lol.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Loving it.....and the Capt. is precious!


----------



## Skinnee (Oct 5, 2021)

bob_esper said:


> Figured I'd start a build thread for my skiff.
> 
> I live in middle TN and started fly fishing our local rivers for trout a few years ago. 2 years ago I built a 1760 jet boat with UHMW to run our little rivers to get away from the wading crowds. Me and a buddy threw a poling platform on my jet last fall and bought a "cheap" superstick pole and drug the boat down to Hopedale LA last fall after the bull reds. We had a blast but after making the 20+ mile runs in my flat bottom jet with a tiller going 25mph I decided that next year i would be dragging a much more marsh friendly boat down there.
> View attachment 177581
> ...


That is really cool. Nice work.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

fishnpreacher said:


> Loving it.....and the Capt. is precious!


Haha, Yea he's all about the boats. I've got 3 of them and he loves playing in them. I bought a boat to flip the other day and as soon as he saw it he said "my boat" now he says they're all his haha.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

bob_esper said:


> Haha, Yea he's all about the boats. I've got 3 of them and he loves playing in them. I bought a boat to flip the other day and as soon as he saw it he said "my boat" now he says they're all his haha.


When my son was about 3 (he's 38 now), we went by a boat dealer while on a Sunday afternoon ride. I put him in several boats, he turned the steering wheels, made boat noises, had a great time. When we got home, he walked to the back of the truck and looked for a boat. He was so disappointed and cried because we didn't have one of those new boats. Enjoy the little guy, he'll be 38 before you know it.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Got my nonskid down last night, didn't get too crazy with it but i think it turned out pretty good. 


















Also got my TACO rub rail mostly done. Gonna finish it up this evening and get started on painting the motor while i wait for non-skid to 100% cure before crawling around on it.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Looking good!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks great, very cool build thread!


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I need to learn to weld! That thing is sweet!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

ElLobo said:


> I need to learn to weld! That thing is sweet!


It's not that hard, and it's way faster than doing a fiberglass boat IMO. Although a fiberglass boat is next on my list lol.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

This thing is so badass! Can't wait to hear how it performs, would be perfect for our delta here in bama


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Tripletail said:


> This thing is so badass! Can't wait to hear how it performs, would be perfect for our delta here in bama


It'll be down there sometime next year. We took my jet down there this summer for a day.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

That's awesome, the delta is a cool place, been alot of water lately up there with all the rain


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Got my engine painted up yesterday evening. I lightly sanded her down, went over any bare areas with self etching primer and then used the factory yamaha colored paint. The cowl will hopefully be finished this evening with painting, then tomorrow I can put the new decals on it. Don't mind the super messy shop, I usually clean it between projects. . this one has just taken a while lol.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks great -- lots of progress the last few weeks!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

bryson said:


> Looks great -- lots of progress the last few weeks!


my wife and kids have been off visiting my in laws for the last few days. So lots of available time now.


----------



## Ashep.tn (Jun 15, 2021)

This is super slick, Bob! Cool to see some Middle TN folks on here too!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Ashep.tn said:


> This is super slick, Bob! Cool to see some Middle TN folks on here too!


Where are you from? I’m in tullahoma.


----------



## gunandrally (Mar 1, 2021)

awesome build


----------



## Ashep.tn (Jun 15, 2021)

bob_esper said:


> Where are you from? I’m in tullahoma.


West side of Nashville. Only been down your way a time or two, last was earlier this year after a visit to the Towee Skiff factory outside of McMinnville. Great folks.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Got started on my rigging last night. It's going together fairly fast for now, but will slow down once the actual wiring starts. Got my motor mounted last night. If nothing else it looks like it should scoot fairly well for what it is.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Motor is fully painted now and the hydraulic steering is done. Now just waiting on cables and a couple other odds and ends and it’ll be ready for a water test.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

its coming togethe quite fast now. looks great.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

What year is that Yamaha? I just got a 2006 70hp Yamaha I’m rebuilding myself, but I’m making it a tiller.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Do you have a poking platform built for it yet?


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> What year is that Yamaha? I just got a 2006 70hp Yamaha I’m rebuilding myself, but I’m making it a tiller.


 It’s an 89. Couldn’t find reproduction graphics so I had to update it to the newer style.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Elusive Porpi said:


> Do you have a poking platform built for it yet?


not yet. That’ll be the last thing I build. Wanting to get it on the water for as much of a shakedown before the 4th when I’m headed to hopedale la.


----------



## Rural (Dec 16, 2019)

Great progress, loving it! By the time you come down to Mobile, I should be able to join you. Let me know if/when. You've inspired me numerous times with your quick fantastic progress to keep working through my rough patches and learning curves! I mean it looks complete with the rub rail, they always do, even if lacking hatches to me ... the rail defines...


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Rural said:


> Great progress, loving it! By the time you come down to Mobile, I should be able to join you. Let me know if/when. You've inspired me numerous times with your quick fantastic progress to keep working through my rough patches and learning curves! I mean it looks complete with the rub rail, they always do, even if lacking hatches to me ... the rail defines...


Thanks! Yea the rub rail and non skid go a long way towards making it look finished. How’s yours coming?


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Kick ass!! Wow the hull looks amazing in paint!

You are so close now.

Keep up the great work, you should be proud of your accomplishment

Dan


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Well, talk about a sight for sore eyes. Cables and wiring harness showed up yesterday so I was able to get the motor up and running last night. All I had at the house was a little premixed fuel, and it's still got the oil injection hooked up so it was a little extra smokey haha. Tonight i've gotta wire up the tach and bleed the hydraulics again and she will be ready to hit the water tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Looking great, can't wait to see the splash pictures!!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

She’s officially a boat. Ran around for 30 minutes or so. Overall very happy. Boat went 37, needs more prop. She is super light and takes off like a rocket.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

bob_esper said:


> She’s officially a boat. Ran around for 30 minutes or so. Overall very happy. Boat went 37, needs more prop. She is super light and takes off like a rocket.
> View attachment 186009


37 is scooting for a 70! Nice


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Had a 17 pitch prop on it. I luckily have a 19 laying around. I had to back out of the throttle with the 17 because it would over rev. Hoping to see 40 in the am.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Just one quick question.....How big is your smile?


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Lookin’ good!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice she looks sweet man, clean work. The kid is having a blast too you can tell lol


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Took her out this morning with the 19 pitch prop. Was able to hit 40 without too much trouble. This thing takes off like a rocket. I think I am gonna move the batteries to the front.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Wow man congrats on the job well done!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice 40mph is flying for a small skiff!


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Super impressed, this thing is awesome! I'd buy it if it were for sale lol congrats man!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Tripletail said:


> Super impressed, this thing is awesome! I'd buy it if it were for sale lol congrats man!


everything is for sale for the right price lol.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Heard that lol, have your fun with it and then I'll take a stab at it, hopefully it poles good!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Tripletail said:


> Heard that lol, have your fun with it and then I'll take a stab at it, hopefully it poles good!


I sure hope it does. Has to pole easier than my jet boat.By this time next year I’m sure it’ll be for sale lol. I hardly ever keep a boat longer than a year.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Just like the idea of a metal boat for the delta and river, wouldn't take it in mobile bay but hey time tells me you always need 2 boats lol


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Ran around another 15 miles yesterday with the boy. I put on a cheap cavitation plate I had laying around. Boat never had issues getting up on plane, but now it'll sit up there at a lower speed and also I can trim her up as much as I want now at WOT without blowing out. I also got the batteries moved up front. I think i'm pretty well done with the tuning stage now, now I just wanna put a bunch of miles on her before i drag her down to LA. We made a 15-20 mile run one way each day down there last year so i wanna make sure she's 100% good to go. Now I gotta finish wiring her up, paint/mount the hatches, and build the poling platform (maybe repurpose the one from my last boat if i'm lucky). Got 2.5 weeks before it's time to go fishing.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Love that smile!


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Great speeds! Need to see pics of it in the water! Would love to see the draft of it with it loaded down. Also, did you hit any waves? its it a wet riding boat?


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

bob_esper said:


> She’s officially a boat. Ran around for 30 minutes or so. Overall very happy. Boat went 37, needs more prop. She is super light and takes off like a rocket.
> View attachment 186009


At first glance I thought that kid was having a cigarette with his mountain dew


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I haven't measured draft yet, but I'd be very surprised if it was more than 6-7" loaded. It's super light, I purposely ran into several wakes from ski boats and larger bass boats to see how it would do and stayed 100% dry. I'm sure there will be some instances where I will still get wet, but should be a hell of a light dryer than my jet was last year.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

EvanHammer said:


> At first glance I thought that kid was having a cigarette with his mountain dew


I've had several people comment something very similar to that on FB haha.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Getting close to the finish line. Starting to do all the littles odds and ends. Started fitting my hatches last night. Figured it's probably a good idea to fit them prior to paint so I don't scratch them all up. Eventually i'm going to have a local shop make some seat pads that'll go over my livewell and dry storage. But, that'll have to wait till later this winter after I do some more welding work. Went with the same slam latches I have on the jet boat.


----------



## maismo12 (May 11, 2021)

Dude this is awesome 👍


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Guys, 
I'm getting ready to start on my poling platform. Looking like i will end up 34-36" high, 36" wide and 24" or so deep. Does that sound about right? I'm going to keep her as low as possible while being able to trim up all the way. My platform on my Jet was jumbo sized (40"x30") so I wanna make sure i build something more in line with typical platforms.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

I know my height is around 41. It’s a little taller than most. Not sure my length or width but I know it’s wider than it is long. I would say 30 by 18 but I’m not by my skiff right now. Maybe a little bigger


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Picking material for poling platform today. Also, took the boat out with my dad this weekend to see how it would do with 2 grown men, lost a couple MPH. I'd say it'll be a 36-37 WOT mph boat with 2 guys and all the junk they need to fish. T-minus 9 days until she heads to the marsh.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I highly recommend TefGel on all stainless fasteners going into the aluminum. You will be grateful later on!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I've been using some normal anti-sieze stuff. What's the TefGel do?


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Got started on the poling platform last night. Not the most fancy thing in the world since I only have a pipe bender and not a roller. But should work just fine.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Starting to look like an actual poling skiff now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks damn good brother! I love that outboard...


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Looks damn good brother! I love that outboard...


Haha thanks, I love a yamaha. . haven't owned an outboard boat without one for going on 10 years.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Platform came out great.


----------



## DanFromSavannah (Oct 23, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DanFromSavannah said:


> Nice


Selling a boat soon?


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Got her almost completely wrapped up this weekend. Got all my wiring done, poling platform turfed, trolling motor added, pole holder added, and some misc junk. All i've got left now before we leave out on Wednesday is modifying the casting platform (gotta cut 1/2" or so off the front legs so she's level with the slope of my front deck). Then she just needs a really good cleaning.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

NICE JOB! Looks FANTASTIC


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Looks great, cant wait to see it in the water loaded down. Where is the trip to? I fished Golden Meadow (Houma, LA) area Sunday and the reds where hungry. Best of Luck.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

We are staying in the Hopedale area and fishing the Biloxi WMA. What kind of numbers are yall seeing/catching?


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Caught 10 reds, saw 30+. Since I was looking to eat them, i wasn't going after the big ones. these were 18-24inch fish.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Was that spending all day out? First couple days that’s what I wanna do, put meat in the cooler. Dunno if we will spend any really time targeting bulls.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Sight fishing times- 9:30 to 2:30. I could have caught more but i had the ole lady with me. I passed on quiet a few fish so she could have a chance. But her casting isnt all that great. lol.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

She's all packed up and ready for the trek south today after work.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Good luck man hope you smash em, skiff looks great!


----------



## Flyman28 (Nov 19, 2015)

Wow! Just Wow!!!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Well, she survived the trip. We were down there for 3.5 days and ran approximately 30-35 miles each day. 10-20mph winds each day and she handled the chop just fine. The high winds coupled with 2 of the days having practically zero sun made for some tough conditions. The one day we actually managed to find a good pile of fish it was during the slack tide and they wouldn't bite for anything. I think next time we go down we will hire a guide for day 1 to help shorten our learning curve a bit lol. 













































This winter I'm going to have some seats made for it along with a backrest, replace the shift/throttle cables, and add a GPS/fishfinder. Then she should be pretty well done. Then I'll probably be ready to sell her and start on another lol.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Awesome 👌


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Looks like a good trip. You left a day early. I went Sunday/Monday to Golden Meadow and caught 10 on sunday (Kept them) and 13 on Monday (all release). Sun was shining and fish were biting. all fly rod action Monday.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't tell me you built you own PP


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> Don't tell me you built you own PP


Haha no, it's one of those epoxy together kits you can buy. . MHK or MXH or something like that.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

bob_esper said:


> Haha no, it's one of those epoxy together kits you can buy. . MHK or MXH or something like that.


Ok now I understand I have one of those and love it 
Yes I had to epoxy mine twice. The epoxy they sent did not hold so I redid some connections with JB marine


----------



## FCanglr904 (Sep 26, 2021)

bob_esper said:


> Haha no, it's one of those epoxy together kits you can buy. . MHK or MXH or something like that.


if you ever sell this please let me know very intrested. pm me here


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

FCanglr904 said:


> if you ever sell this please let me know very intrested. pm me here


the pole? Or the boat? I never keep boats long. I enjoy building them more than keeping them forever lol


----------



## FCanglr904 (Sep 26, 2021)

bob_esper said:


> the pole? Or the boat? I never keep boats long. I enjoy building them more than keeping them forever lol


the boat i have a push pole already. depending on price id love to buy i when ur done with it. just PM me if you ever get serious about it im in no rush!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I’d sell it today for the right price. I’ve owned enough boats I don’t get too attached to them lol. It’s just gonna sit under my carport for a minimum of 2-3 more months before hitting the water.


----------



## FCanglr904 (Sep 26, 2021)

bob_esper said:


> I’d sell it today for the right price. I’ve owned enough boats I don’t get too attached to them lol. It’s just gonna sit under my carport for a minimum of 2-3 more months before hitting the water.


 PM me a price if ur serious ill do it if i can swing it. im not to sure what its worth is never seen one this nice sold before personally


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

If anyone is interested, I'd let her go for 14k. Or a fiberglass project boat and some $$. Eventually i'm gonna need something more family/lake life friendly. My wife has drawn the line at owning 2 boats. . got my river boat so now i need a boat that can be used for lake days with the boys, and the 2-3 times a year I wanna pole it around.


----------



## Raulie Hurtado (Nov 29, 2021)

So cool! Nice work!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Raulie Hurtado said:


> So cool! Nice work!


Thanks! it was quite the project haha.


----------



## John Stark (9 mo ago)

bob_esper said:


> After finally getting the overall shape correct i added my runners and flipped the boat over to tackle the chines. This was a little more tricky than I expected, but overall not too bad. Usually when i build a boat i have the chines pre-bent in the sheets. but almost every poling skiff seems to have a really hard chine that is pretty impossible to replicate by bending.
> View attachment 177591
> 
> View attachment 177592
> ...


Looks good


----------



## Nate38 (4 mo ago)

slick!


----------

